
A prescription for the newspaper industry - ALee
http://www.sacbee.com/846/story/1784911.html
======
brand
This is drivel. The author labels Google "pirates" for linking to AP content
and states that there would be no online marketplace for music if the RIAA
hadn't sued napster, even though the pirated music marketplace is vastly
larger than it was in 1999.

A prescription for newspapers is specialization. Let the AP be replaced by a
looser agreement for content sharing between sources. Every paper focuses
fiercely on its locality.

And hire some people that understand BOTH journalim and the web.

